

Sudo: you're doing it wrong [pdf] - brynet
http://www.bsdcan.org/2014/schedule/attachments/283_2014-04-29%20sudo%20tutorial%20-%20bsdcan%202014.pdf

======
brynet
You can also pick up Michael W Lucas' Sudo Mastery book, which is a nice
companion to sudoers(5).

[https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/sudo-
mastery](https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/sudo-mastery)

